# Wasserkühlungsset Alphacool



## -DmnK- (15. September 2015)

*Wasserkühlungsset Alphacool*

Was haltet hier von diesem Set: Alphacool - CPU Kühlung und Wasserkühlung sowie PC-Cooling und Silent-PC Artikel von Alphacool - Alphacool NexXxoS Cool Answer 240 D5/ST - Set 11134 ? 
Würde mich über eine Antwort freuen.
Mfg Dominik


----------



## DerFakeAccount (15. September 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsset Alphacool*

Das gleiche nur in etwas größer 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...-d5-ut-suechtig-machender-wakue-einstieg.html


----------



## Narbennarr (16. September 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsset Alphacool*

Ist ne vollweritge Wakü sehr guter Qualität. Als würdest du dir selbst eine Zusammenstellen nur halt alles vom gleichen Hersteller.
Die einzelnen Komponenten kommen auch in ihrer Retailverpackung


----------



## Rarek (16. September 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsset Alphacool*

also kann man als Fazit sagen: brauchbar 
oder lese ich falsch? 

bin nämlich grad über dieses Set gestolpert: https://geizhals.de/alphacool-nexxxos-cool-answer-240-lt-st-40187-11059-a808646.html?hloc=de


----------



## -DmnK- (16. September 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsset Alphacool*

Alles klar, danke


----------



## Narbennarr (16. September 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsset Alphacool*



Rarek schrieb:


> also kann man als Fazit sagen: brauchbar
> oder lese ich falsch?
> 
> bin nämlich grad über dieses Set gestolpert: https://geizhals.de/alphacool-nexxxos-cool-answer-240-lt-st-40187-11059-a808646.html?hloc=de



brauchbar klingt zu negativ 
Bei dem dir genannten Set soll ide Pumpe nicht sooooo super sein. Zuminest wurde mir eben noch gesagt dass die sehr schwach ist und verdammt empfindlich. Habe sie da, aber noch nicht getestet


----------



## Rarek (16. September 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsset Alphacool*

zur not muss halt das DVD Lauwerk irgentwie woanders hin... aber dieses Set hat halt den schönen vorteil der "Deckel" befüllung 

alternative wäre halt noch https://geizhals.de/alphacool-nexxxos-cool-answer-240-ddc-xt-40191-11063-a808652.html?hloc=de
aber da fehlen mir persöhnlich zuviele Überwurfmutter-Anschlüsse (fittings glaub ich) anner Pumpe ^^
(grund wäre bei den anderen Varianten, dass sie (offiziell) kein AM3+ unterstützen)


----------



## -DmnK- (16. September 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsset Alphacool*

Wie wäre es denn dann damit? :Alphacool - CPU Kühlung und Wasserkühlung sowie PC-Cooling und Silent-PC Artikel von Alphacool - Alphacool NexXxoS Cool Answer 360 D5/ST - Set 11135


----------



## Rarek (16. September 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsset Alphacool*

der würde hierin keinen Platz finden... 

und außerdem ist mein Ziel, mit meinem PC so gut es geht unter 1k€ zu bleiben... 
(sind bei mir als Azubi auch schon 10 Monatsgehälter (wenn Sachen wie Bude, Essen, etc. schon rausgerechnet sind))


----------



## Narbennarr (16. September 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsset Alphacool*



Rarek schrieb:


> zur not muss halt das DVD Lauwerk irgentwie woanders hin... aber dieses Set hat halt den schönen vorteil der "Deckel" befüllung
> 
> alternative wäre halt noch https://geizhals.de/alphacool-nexxxos-cool-answer-240-ddc-xt-40191-11063-a808652.html?hloc=de
> aber da fehlen mir persöhnlich zuviele Überwurfmutter-Anschlüsse (fittings glaub ich) anner Pumpe ^^
> (grund wäre bei den anderen Varianten, dass sie (offiziell) kein AM3+ unterstützen)



Die Sets sind so zusammengesetzt, dass einem nicht fehlt um das in Betrieb zu nehmen. Bei dem DDC set wird die Bumbe auchdirekt mit dem bay verschraubt, sind also genug Fitting/Tüllen dabei



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rarek (16. September 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsset Alphacool*

aso... ich bachte man soll da dann der Schlauch aufe pumpe stecken 

denn würde ich sogar lieber das Set nehmen... denn die Pumpe soll son schönes leises Biest sein ^^ (wenn gedrosselt)


----------

